# Herp Books Inactive



## nick_75 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi All,

Does anyone know what is happening with Herp Books based in Springfield QLD? I placed an order with them pre-Covid but have had no response to any of my emails or calls. I ended up having to get a refund through paypal.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 30, 2020)

They’re gone mate, their hosted through a free site host which allows their site to stay up (I have a smfforums site been inactive for 12years, can still access it)

I was going to get the scale and tails mags but then I remember another post like last year saying they had no response in a few weeks


----------



## nick_75 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bugger, thanks for letting me know. That's a disappointment, they carried a good range.


----------



## Happy (Jul 31, 2020)

I placed an order a few weeks ago, got a bit scared due to lack of communication and disconnected phone number, however the book arrived after a couple of weeks. Definitely still kicking.


----------



## nick_75 (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks, I'll try again.


----------



## Allan (Jul 31, 2020)

They have a very bad reputation and I wouldn't bother waiting for a response as they don't reply. I paid them for a book through Paypal, then disputed the payment and was eventually reimbursed.
https://www.andrewisles.com/ or https://www.herpshop.com.au/ both provide great and reliable service.


----------



## nick_75 (Aug 3, 2020)

I am trying to find a copy of Carpet Pythons: Morelia bredli, Morelia carinata and the Morelia spilota complex by Marc Mense. Herp Books is the only place I can find that the book is not listed as sold out. I have had issues with them in the past but they may be my only option.
[doublepost=1596434632,1596434572][/doublepost]


Happy said:


> I placed an order a few weeks ago, got a bit scared due to lack of communication and disconnected phone number, however the book arrived after a couple of weeks. Definitely still kicking.


Was there a return address on the package, I might try writing to them and see if they respond.


----------

